# Unix Script: Case Anweisung - Mehrere Befehle



## KrustyDerClown (30. Mai 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Konstrukt:


```
case $VAR in
PARAM1) Batch_cmd="$PFAD_0/../Verarbeitung.sh $PFAD_1";
	BATCHPROG="";
                       echo "Test move Dateien: {$?}";
                       mv *.txt $PFAD_2;
                       ;;
PARAM2)  ...
```

Problem: Die einzelnen Schritte werden nicht nacheinander ausgeführt, sondern es wird direkt alles ausgeführt. Also bereits während der Verarbeitung beginnt das Verschieben bzw. der Text wird ausgegeben.

Ziel: Verarbeitung.sh wird ausgeführt. Wenn das fertig - der Rest. Auch nacheinander. Wie geht das? Bekomme das nicht hin.  Ich finde immer nur Beispiele mit einem Befehl im CASE Teil

Ist ein SunSolaris System.

Vielen Dank vorab!

Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## deepthroat (30. Mai 2012)

Hi.

Es wird alles nacheinander ausgeführt, so wie es da steht:

1. du setzt eine Variable
2. du setzt eine weitere Variable
3. du rufst echo auf
4. du rufst mv auf

Wenn du Verarbeitung.sh aufrufen willst, dann mußt du das auch tun...

Gruß


----------

